# Black Audi S4 Full Correction and Zym0l Detail



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

James (boxstaman on here) contacted me recently asking whether I would help bring some life back into his black Audi S4 Cabriolet, whilst showing him the tools and techniques. He offered to bring all his own products and all that I really needed to supply was the G220 and time. So last Saturday saw a fairly early start, and after a wash and clay it was in to the garage for some serious correction and LSP.

Firstly this paint is by far the hardest I have ever worked with, but luckily we had healthy paint thickness readings (thanks to MaceyVRS for the loan of the Paint Detective) all round giving me something to play with. I tried all sorts of combinations starting with Megs #80 on a Megs polishing pad (wasn't really expecting much but had to try it), to Menzerna Power Gloss on a Menzerna Compound Pad. Not even that combo managed to shift all the defects in one pass, so I did one pass with that, then I would follow with Menz IP 3.02 on a Sonus SFX-1 pad to shift some more, before using Megs #80 on a polishing pad to remove any marring and last defects. This combo worked well and gave near on full correction, leaving the odd heavy swirl and RDS, with some panels only requiring Menz IP 3.02 and Megs #80. It was a very tiring combo and took 7 hours of just pure polishing (bearing in mind there is no roof or rear quarter panels) to get what we achieved (guess this is where a Rotary is handy). It was also a very aggressive combo, that required continual checking with the PTG, but at no point did I feel we had taken off too much.

Overall the correction and finish achieved was very pleasing, turning what was quite a dull paint with some serious defects into a better than new car!

So the process was as follows:

1. Wheels cleaned using Megs Wheel Brightener, RaceGlaze and EZ Detail brushes, and a dedicated mitt.
2. Car soaked in SSF and Zym0l Autowash using PW, then rinsed.
3. Car washed using 2BM and GG with Megs Mitt and Zym0l Autowash (after showing James what to do I left him to it).
4. Clayed using Megs clay kit - not too bad as only recently clayed.
5. PW rinsed and dried using Sonus Ultimate and Megs QD.
6. Taped up using 3M Blue.
7. Polished using the G220 mostly using Menz PG on a Menz Compound pad, followed by Menz IP 3.02 on a Sonus SFX-1 pad and finished with Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing pad.
8. James followed me round with the Zym0l HD Cleanse.
9. Waxed using Zym0l Carbon (James also did this whilst I carried on correcting the other panels).
10. James sealed the wheels using Rim Wax.
11. Glass was cleaned with a combo of AG Fast Glass or Megs Glass Concentrate.
12. Exhausts were cleaned with a fine wire wool, and then polished with AG Metal Polish.
13. Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Gel.

Right now onto the pictures (really struggled to get good pics of the defects but trust me they were worse in real life, plus the sun went down 5 mins before the afters):

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










A wheel before:










A wheel being cleaned:










A wheel being sealed:










The wheel after:










Soaking in foam:










The clay:










Some PTG readings:



















Front Wing Before:










Front Wing 50/50:










Front Wing after:










Door Before:










Door After:










Boot Before:










Boot After:










Action shot:










Door Scratches Before:










Almost gone:










Side reflection:










Bumper Lip Before:










Bumper Lip After:










More Bumper Lip:










Bumper Lip After:










Deep Scratch:










Gone:










Door Before:










Door After:










HD Cleanse:










Exhaust Before:










After:










The rest of the afters:


















































































My car:























































Some beading pics:




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job, very well done.


----------



## st170clean (Sep 15, 2007)

car looks amazing great job,write up just as good


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great beading shots guys


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great Alex :thumb::thumb:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

What can I say - This was the most fun I have had in ages on my car, and spending a day with someone as passionate, friendly and with such an eye for detail as Alex was a real pleasure.  

Thank you so much for all the hard graft and I am really chuffed with the results. Also, thanks for the hospitality!! :thumb: 

And it was actually a 10 hour detail..........and yes I was shattered the next day!!:doublesho 

I would also like to add my thanks to MaceyVRS for the loan of his paint gauge. Another top bloke very passionate about his cars and his cleaning. :wave:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Great beading shots guys


I was thinking about putting those on the beading thread!!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks great Alex, well done mate!! :thumb: 

Matt :wave:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

wow thats lush ! awsome job :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic work alex:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic work!!!! Great job.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent turn around and correction work, the beading shots look great!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brilliahnt correction work there, espeically on the more severe marks. Rewarded with a quality finish, well done.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Lovely bit of work on a very special looking motor. A credit to you :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great and good photos.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb job and great write up!  Car looks really, really smart


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, love the beading :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice work there. It looks mint now and i love the wing mirror beading shot.


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks mint!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work, some excellent reflections


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks mate really appreciate your kinds words and help. It was a pleasure to do :thumb:



boxstaman said:


> What can I say - This was the most fun I have had in ages on my car, and spending a day with someone as passionate, friendly and with such an eye for detail as Alex was a real pleasure.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the hard graft and I am really chuffed with the results. Also, thanks for the hospitality!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

superb work - the end result reflected the hard graft :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all comment guys :thumb:


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys.....glad I could be of some use!! 

I saw the car before and after, and the photos are great but still don't do your excellent work justice.....Well done mate top job!!!!

(And nice to meet you James) :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another top turnaround, well done mate:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic work the Alex, I know is an old one. But just followed you Zym0l Carbon link.
Great reflections on the door panel, and attention to detail.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice beading shots and great work Alex:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

super work as ever


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

superb job,great depth and gloss well done :thumb:.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Fantastic work!!!!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome job mate, reflection are wicked:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, looks stunning with the deep glossy shine you've achieved!:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Very,very nice,hard to beat HD cleans+Carbon on Black.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Guys 



caledonia said:


> Fantastic work the Alex, I know is an old one. But just followed you Zym0l Carbon link.
> Great reflections on the door panel, and attention to detail.:thumb:


Thanks mate, I was surprised to see this thread back up


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work as always! :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice work Alex, looks spot on.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

That looks stunning. Hats off to u both. Can't stop drooling.....:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic work, as expected! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Liking the mirror bead shot but 1 word of warning NEVER rest bottles on paintwork.

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work mate. love the photos, what camera did you use?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



Valet Magic said:


> Liking the mirror bead shot but 1 word of warning NEVER rest bottles on paintwork.
> 
> Robbie


Cheers mate, and I agree - the owner did that (at his own risk) as he wanted to grab a reflection shot - its a mixture of mine and his photos.



panama said:


> great work mate. love the photos, what camera did you use?


Aa above its a mixture of mine and his pics, however mine are the 16:9 shots and they were taken with a Panasonic FX9 :thumb: Unfortunately I sat on that one  so got another Panasonic: FX55 and it is even better, especially for a point and shoot :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

as with all your work mate stunning a credit to you .


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely car mate


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job and turnaround there


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate, great work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

cracking work there and some great correction in the timescale you had for using a DA.

Paul


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks impressive and beading looks awesome


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great results on the Audi superb gloss to paintwork:thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

lovely work and I love the s4


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Deadly work, great pics pics - especially the 50-50s, close ups and beaders 

That to me, looks like Black Magic?



















Lovely colour  :thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Excellent job! Car looks fantastic!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Mattyh90 (May 28, 2012)

Lovely car, awesome job pal!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work. Nice write up to and the finished shots are awesome.

Some cracking beading from the Zymol.


----------

